# Analog X proxy



## rimikoolcute (Sep 10, 2008)

I found a problem when I using proxy on my machine where I installed proxy server(Analog X) ....a message prompt appears "Your proxy running on open state..it is possible for other internet users to use your proxy to hidden their network (browsing) activities"

this one happen immediately after connecting to internet. Could you plz advice how could i run it safe(close state) mode uninterrupting internet connection sharing. I can upload screenshot if you unable to go through. 
Thanx.

ray:


----------

